# Refined Detail -v- TVR Cerbera



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Firstly I'd like to say a big thank you to 888-Dave for the kind referral for this job, much appreciated mate :thumb:










I was initially contacted by the client to give this TVR a bit of TLC ahead of sale, however upon arrival the client had decided he loved it too much and was going to be putting it into storage. Therefore the brief changed a little and became a Stage 3 Valet to ensure it had some long lasting protection applied.

The car is a daily driver and racks up thousands of miles a year - a rarity in the TVR world!

So here it is upon arrival:























































A bit grubby, but not horrendous - I later learnt it'd received a wash when it went in for a service a few weeks back - it was black previously :lol:

I didn't get any before photos of the interior purely because in photos there wasn't a great deal of difference even though some 2 hours was spent tidying it:

A thorough hoover was first, followed by shampooing the mats with Autosmart Brisk Low Foam and George:










Next the leather (inc. dash, door cards etc) was cleaned thoroughly with Gliptone, Dr Leather wipes and conditioned with Zaino Z10. The seats were starting to wear, but I think the 2 photos do show a fair bit of difference:










to:










Fiddly bits were cleaned using ValetPro APC and cotton buds:



















With the interior done, it was time to turn my attention to the exterior. Door shuts were cleaned with Autosmart G101 and rinsed at low pressure:










Wheels were quite pitted and an initial attempt with Espuma Revolution didn't have enough bite, so I opted for Meguiars Wheel Brightner:










The car was then presoaked with Autosmart Hazsafe and left to dwell whilst I prepped the wash buckets:










Hazsafe rinsed, the paintwork was then washed with ValetPro concentrated car shampoo via the 2 bucket method:










Rinsed, and dried with Autosmart waffle weave towels:










De-tarred with Autosmart Tardis, re-rinsed and dried.

Engine bay was next:



















Taking note of:










The engine bay was cleaned by hand using Autosmart G101, followed by Autosmart Tango and given a final wipe down with ValetPro Citrus Bling:



















There were various patches of primer overspray etc which didn't shift - a lot more time and with the bonnet removed, I think the engine bay would have come up spotless!

Paintwork was polished with Poorboys Polish with Carnauba blue, and sealed with FinishKare FK1000P before being given a final wipedown with Zaino Z6.

Exhausts were polished with 00 gauge wire wool and Autosol. Windows cleaned with Espuma Crystal Blue, tyres dressed with Nielsens Brilliance (and excess buffed off), wheels sealed with Carlack NSC. Leaving the following:













































































































Thanks for looking,

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## NML (Aug 14, 2010)

Good work as usual Rich, classy car :thumb:.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job mate:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic! 

Like the 'do not wash this engine bay' sticker. Is this TVR's confidence in the IP rating of their electrical connections? lol


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks lovely Rich.

Glad you could get to it and get it done.

Be good mate :thumb:


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

I allways loved older TVR's. Great job!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Gorgeous car - fab turn around too. Love the TVR's from this era


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Top work. They're such a nice car.


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## the_allstar (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't think I like those wheels but I really like the car. 

Some good work there


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

one of my all time favourite cars and it looks real nice after some thorough cleaning.


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

nice work rich


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Top job there mate


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, appreciate it.



Dan Clark said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Like the 'do not wash this engine bay' sticker. Is this TVR's confidence in the IP rating of their electrical connections? lol


:lol: Apparently so, I don't tend to soak an engine bay with the PW anyway, but I know how 'unpredictable' TVR's can be, hence the by hand method!



888-Dave said:


> Looks lovely Rich.
> 
> Glad you could get to it and get it done.
> 
> Be good mate :thumb:


Thanks again Dave, appreciate it mate :thumb:



the_allstar said:


> I don't think I like those wheels but I really like the car.
> 
> Some good work there


Cheers. They're genuine 'Work' wheels which I think are usually more at home on Jap cars - I kind of like them though - lightweight motorsport background etc.


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks great! :thumb:

Good decision not to PW the engine....could've been the death of it


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work Rich :thumb:


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Danny B said:


> Nice work Rich :thumb:


Don't think they had them on their Rover V8 cars...Chimaera, Griffith, etc.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice finish mate :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

great work :thumb:
one of my big faves car wise too


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice matey


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Good job on one of the best TVR's. Nice to see it's a daily drive. Must be a rare one if it's reliable.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks again for all the kind words guys.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work on this one mate


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice motor


----------

